# Canned plum tomatoes opinions



## rahimlee54 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have been reading up on opinions of brands of Italian plum tomatoes san marzano and Italian style for use in marinara sauce. I have used a lot of brands from store brands up to pricey tomatoes and I can't really tell a big difference. While reading I saw the guys over at the pizza making forum were adamant about the kinds for sauce I can't really taste a big difference in a 5 dollar can vs a 2 dollar can once its cooked for a few hours. I was wondering if you guys had any input on this, I think next year I am going to grow a bunch of plum tomatoes and jar my own. Maybe my taste buds aren't sensitive enough, just curious.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 21, 2014)

I cant speak for the cans you reference. But I grow san marzanos specifically for sauce, and what a HUGE difference. The sauce is thicker, more flavorful, and just plain better. I would never go back.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't remember the specifics, would have to look it up again, but the USA placed a trade tariff on Italian canned tomatoes. To get around the tariff the Italians modified their tomatoes so they're less like a whole tomato and more like a really chunky tomato sauce. When I've opened cans of US brands of whole tomatoes, their pretty much whole. You might have one fall apart as you remove it from the can, but for the most part you end up with whole, peeled tomatoes. The San Marzano tomatoes that I've purchased were never a recognizable whole tomato.

As you went through your supply of Italian canned tomatoes, what was your impression of the way they looked?


----------



## larrybard (Aug 21, 2014)

San Marzano certainly seem to be among the most highly regarded for purposes of making sauce. However, instead of paying an awful lot for canned San Marzano tomatoes, I suggest you buy some labeled "San Marzano Style." Del Monte sells them. (Don't recall whether they're under the Contadina brand.) It's like labeling for Champagne, but instead of course it concerns tomatoes rather than sparking wine. Apparently only San Marzano tomatoes grown in a designated area in Italy can legally be marketed as San Marzano tomatoes. However, some U.S. companies such as Del Monte use the San Marzano seeds; since their tomatoes are grown and packed in the U.S. they must be labeled as San Marzano Style.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 22, 2014)

Not San marzano, but Muir Glen makes a fine canned tomato...might try it and see how it works. I use it for a super fast (5minute) marinara recipe.


----------



## panda (Aug 22, 2014)

if you cant tell the difference between san marzano and regular stuff, then by all means go with the cheaper ones. try tuttorosso or pomi brand.

using marzano seeds and growing in the US will not taste the same, it's the different soil and climate that makes the difference! regardless, i love the cento san marzans for red sauce. also like to add fresh roasted campari tomatoes to it.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm ok with Cento. Used to buy Pastene when I could get it.
I can actually get some pretty good imported canned tomatoes in the local supermarkets.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 22, 2014)

Just a question: I doubt it, but I wonder if you ever see Tunisian plum tomatoes where you are. I've not been to Italy, but seeing as how Sicily is just a stone's throw away, you can imagine that growing conditions are similar and so would be the variety of tomatoes. I doubt they're exported, if at all, but spectacular tomatoes there - especially the fresh ones, of course. Tomato Central.


----------



## panda (Aug 22, 2014)

yes greatest tomatoes ive ever had were in sicily, it must be the volcanic soil. also throws you off when you drive past an orange grove and then see a bunch of cactus on side of road immediately after.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 22, 2014)

The taste difference between various canned tomatoes will be less apparent as you add more bold flavors to your sauce. If you cook for 3+ hours and add sausage, meatballs, garlic, onion, etc. the tomato flavor is only a small part of the overall flavor picture. In my opinion (home cook here; but I grew up making sauce with family-canned tomatoes as well as many supermarket varieties) the tomatoes will make much more of a difference for short-cooked sauces then for ones that start Saturday afternoon and simmer for a few more hours on Sunday. That doesn't mean go out and buy crap, but basically Cento, etc. do a fine job even if not San Marzano. Also, as someone mentioned above, the canned tomatoes from Italy usually are packed in puree and are not whole, so they are not as good as they could/ should be.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 22, 2014)

Im pretty lucky, these folks are in Raleigh, NC so I can get these by the case, fantastic quality, soft, low acidity, great tomato flavor, almost seedless, no need to deseed before cooking actually.

http://www.capriflavors.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_60&products_id=2478


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Im pretty lucky, these folks are in Raleigh, NC so I can get these by the case, fantastic quality, soft, low acidity, great tomato flavor, almost seedless, no need to deseed before cooking actually.
> 
> http://www.capriflavors.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_60&products_id=2478



Is this the location in Morrisville? The site seems to be down. I am heading that way tomorrow.


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 22, 2014)

99Limited said:


> I don't remember the specifics, would have to look it up again, but the USA placed a trade tariff on Italian canned tomatoes. To get around the tariff the Italians modified their tomatoes so they're less like a whole tomato and more like a really chunky tomato sauce. When I've opened cans of US brands of whole tomatoes, their pretty much whole. You might have one fall apart as you remove it from the can, but for the most part you end up with whole, peeled tomatoes. The San Marzano tomatoes that I've purchased were never a recognizable whole tomato.
> 
> As you went through your supply of Italian canned tomatoes, what was your impression of the way they looked?



The San Marzanos I got were whole tomatoes, not crushed, parts etc.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 22, 2014)

rahimlee54 said:


> Is this the location in Morrisville? The site seems to be down. I am heading that way tomorrow.



Rahim, exactly. I buy the 90oz cans by the case (6 cans). That like 35 pounds of canned tomatoes. They rock too


----------



## Erilyn75 (Aug 23, 2014)

I actually experimented with this because I wanted to know what all the hoopla was over. Last summer I bought 2 different types of San marzano canned tomatoes (cento and some other in a red white and blue can)and my usual can of Muir Glen. Made 3 batches of sauce each the same way: onion, garlic, red pepper flake, butter pat and fresh basil simmered for 30min. They all pretty much tasted the same. The sauce made with cento was only slightly better than the sauce made with the Muir Glen but not enough for me to pay $3 more a can.


----------



## 29palms (Aug 23, 2014)

I buy San Marzanos only when they are on sale like twice a year otherwise I'm good with Cento. One thing I do have on hand are 14oz cans of cherry tomatoes and when Aldi has them I stock up on Fire Roasted tomatoes they are perfect for Cioppino.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Rahim, exactly. I buy the 90oz cans by the case (6 cans). That like 35 pounds of canned tomatoes. They rock too



I just got in from Caprisfood and the 6 pack was on sale so I went ahead and grabbed it. Also had 00 and anchioves way cheaper than the specialty markets so that was a bonus. Titina was there giving out food so I had a tuna, farro, chickpea salad, and mozt roasted peppers and ciabatta. A light lunch and high quality ingredients a good trip.


----------



## brianh (Aug 23, 2014)

Costco by me has a pretty cheap 3-pack of 28oz cento San marzano. Otherwise I've always used cans of fire roasted mixed with regular canned plum. That being said, not a huge fan of tomato sauce unless it's spiked with chipotle or something.


----------

